# Someone spray painted my trailer???



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

How would I removed white spray paint from my yellow work trailer? Sometime in the past 2 weeks some kids had some fun spray painting my trailer. I need a product that will remove the paint from both painted surfaces and vinyl lettering without harming either surface.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Graffiti remover. It comes in spray cans too. You'll have to re-wax the trailer, though. The other option is to take it to the body shop, and they can buff it off. Happened to my wife's van, once upon a time. Body shop made it look better than new, and it was covered by insurance.


----------



## jmthouston (Apr 2, 2006)

*just googled*

http://www.solventsolutions.net/


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

There is a product called "This stuff really works paint remover". It is a safe product to use to remove paint overspray off of vehicles.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

For paint overspray I use a detailing bar (clay like bar...and you need the liquid to go with it)

This might be beyond that
A careful application of oven cleaner works wonders for spray paint removal
But I'd only do it on a work vehicle, not the wife's...if you know what I mean


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

try windsheild wiper fluid in a squirt bottle possibly add a cap or two of amonia to a gallon and some elbow grease(rag),or just houshold windex and scrubbing w/ a towel,i use windex to take house paint off of my truck when needed and it works fine!i say washer fluid though because it doesnt disrupt the vinyl that those street racers put on their "hot rods",the extra amonia will make it come off a lil easier.ie this is for house paint ive never tried it on aresol enamels,its worth a shot though,im sure you got it on hand.or just wait til they come back and tackle one of them and make them clean it off,or even better have their parents cut you a check and then clean it yourself,garuntee they wont be hittin your trailer ever again though!!!!!


----------

